# Sally T daily trips



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Has anyone been out with them within the past week? 
Just wondering if they are having success with spot and croaker.

Thanks


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Has anyone been out with them within the past week?
> Just wondering if they are having success with spot and croaker.
> 
> Thanks


Thrifty - They are off and on.. I caught more than enough for dinner on Sunday, including a 17 inch Speck.

I would likely say to do the afternoon run to catch the outgoing.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks HighCap*

I'm wondering if the spot have left the Willoughby area and are further south now in Va Beach and points beyond. I'll try my luck at Sandbridge in a couple days.


Thanks again.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i went out to the HRBT last night about 9pm-2am..caught a couple of c&r striper and a cooler full of horse croaker..one 14" grey trout and and 1 huge fat spot...not a bad night for croaker...

today spent all day at lesner,long creek and went out to the small boat channel...terrible day for fishing... no spot...few tiny sea bass...2 short flounder ....this was end of outgoing tide and ebb tide.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Just now saw your post Kajun*

thanks for the info. 

I may go out the end of the month. Not sure if there will be any spot and croaker left then though.

Thanks again.


----------

